# Bi-amp my B&W 685s?



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I have an Onkyo 818 running 5.1 with two unused channels. Do you think it's worth bi amping my 685 speakers (mains) or keep it set up just running it normally?
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bmakel said:


> I have an Onkyo 818 running 5.1 with two unused channels. Do you think it's worth bi amping my 685 speakers (mains) or keep it set up just running it normally?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Hello,
Passive BiAmping provides little if any benefit. Passive BiAmping can and does make a major difference however. If the 818 offers Bridging that would make a difference as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

bmakel said:


> I have an Onkyo 818 running 5.1 with two unused channels. Do you think it's worth bi amping my 685 speakers (mains) or keep it set up just running it normally?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Your 818 has plenty of power to push those 685's to their potential. I have 685's in a 2ch setup powered by a 40 watt per ch. integrated amp and i can push those 685's plenty loud (BTW, I like it loud).

That being said, why not give it a go and see what you think.


----------

